# Testing products



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Right guys as my continued contact with the fantastic guys at Waxybox, I am now in a position to offer 30 people the opportunity to individually test prototype products each month for free! All that is required is you give feedback on them when using, next step.

Compiling a list of 30 people below and you will need to PM me your email address and you will be contacted individually with info. So copy and paste the list below, add your Detailing World user name and PM me your email address, really exciting stuff this guys. here is the list.

1) Jason123
2)
3)
4)
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30


----------



## Chino (Sep 12, 2011)

Go on, count me in 

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3)
4)
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Go on, count me in 

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4)
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the opportunity 

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4) IanG
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30


Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4) IanG
5)steve from wath
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4) IanG
5)steve from wath
6)Dodd87
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4) IanG
5)steve from wath
6)Dodd87
7)sm81
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4) IanG
5)steve from wath
6)Dodd87
7 sm81
8 Caledonia
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4) IanG
5)steve from wath
6)Dodd87
7)sm81
8) caledonia
9) junior bear
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4) IanG
5)steve from wath
6)Dodd87
7)sm81
8) caledonia
9) junior bear
10 ) kotsos
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4) IanG
5)steve from wath
6)Dodd87
7)sm81
8) caledonia
9) junior bear
10) Kotsos
11) Phil H
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4) IanG
5)steve from wath
6)Dodd87
7)sm81
8) caledonia
9) junior bear
10 ) kotsos
11)sistersvisions
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4) IanG
5)steve from wath
6)Dodd87
7)sm81
8) caledonia
9) junior bear
10 ) kotsos
11) Stezz
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30


----------



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4) IanG
5)steve from wath
6)Dodd87
7)sm81
8) caledonia
9) junior bear
10 ) kotsos
11) Stezz
12) Jaywoo
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4) IanG
5)steve from wath
6)Dodd87
7)sm81
8) caledonia
9) junior bear
10) Jaywoo
11) Alzak 
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4) IanG
5)steve from wath
6)Dodd87
7)sm81
8) caledonia
9) junior bear
10) Jaywoo
11) Alzak 
12) wanner69
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

the lists got messed up


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

People are getting lost in the thread due to copying & pasting at the same time

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4) IanG
5)steve from wath
6)Dodd87
7)sm81
8) caledonia
9) junior bear
10) Jaywoo
11) Alzak
12) shaunwistow
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4) IanG
5)steve from wath
6)Dodd87
7)sm81
8) caledonia
9) junior bear
10) Jaywoo
11) Alzak
12) wanner69
13 Pampos
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30


----------



## bmhill (Sep 1, 2012)

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4) IanG
5)steve from wath
6)Dodd87
7)sm81
8) caledonia
9) junior bear
10) Jaywoo
11) Alzak
12) shaunwistow
13 
14 bmhill
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4) IanG
5)steve from wath
6)Dodd87
7)sm81
8) caledonia
9) junior bear
10) Jaywoo
11) Alzak
12) shaunwistow
13 Spiros
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30[/QUOTE]


----------



## mattay (Apr 2, 2012)

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4) IanG
5)steve from wath
6)Dodd87
7)sm81
8) caledonia
9) junior bear
10) Jaywoo
11) Alzak
12) shaunwistow
13 Spiros
14)mattay
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30[/QUOTE]


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4) IanG
5)steve from wath
6)Dodd87
7)sm81
8) caledonia
9) junior bear
10) Jaywoo
11) Alzak
12) shaunwistow
13) bmhill
14) JBirchy
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4) IanG
5)steve from wath
6)Dodd87
7)sm81
8) caledonia
9) junior bear
10) Jaywoo
11) Alzak
12) shaunwistow
13) bmhill
14) JBirchy
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30 Phil H


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4) IanG
5)steve from wath
6)Dodd87
7)sm81
8) caledonia
9) junior bear
10) Jaywoo
11) Alzak
12) shaunwistow
13 bmhill
14) Phil H
15) sistervisions
16) stezz
17) wanner69
18) shaunwistow
19) Pampos
20) bmhill
21) AaronGTI
22) JBirchy
23) mattay
24) spiros
25
26
27
28
29
30


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

what a mess  some names are not in the half of the lists and we are always at the number 14


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Edit...


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4) IanG
5)steve from wath
6)Dodd87
7)sm81
8) caledonia
9) junior bear
10) Jaywoo
11) Alzak
12) shaunwistow
13 bmhill
14) Phil H
15) sistervisions
16) stezz
17) wanner69
18) shaunwistow
19) Pampos
20) bmhill
21) AaronGTI
22)Tips
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30)Phil H


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Mine should have everyone on the list as i updates it my self.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

I know i was in the process of editing it but can't keep up with everyone !


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

*P*

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4) IanG
5)steve from wath
6)Dodd87
7)sm81
8) caledonia
9) junior bear
10) Jaywoo
11) Alzak
12) shaunwistow
13 bmhill
14) Phil H
15) sistervisions
16) stezz
17) wanner69
18) shaunwistow
19) Pampos
20) bmhill
21) AaronGTI
22) JBirchy
23) mattay
24) spiros
25 miglior
26
27
28
29
30[/QUOTE]


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4) IanG
5)steve from wath
6)Dodd87
7)sm81
8) caledonia
9) junior bear
10) Jaywoo
11) Alzak
12) shaunwistow
13 bmhill
14) Phil H
15) sistervisions
16) stezz
17) wanner69
18) shaunwistow
19) Pampos
20) bmhill
21) AaronGTI
22) JBirchy
23) mattay
24) spiros
25) Miglior
26) Tips
27
28
29
30


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4) IanG
5)steve from wath
6)Dodd87
7)sm81
8) caledonia
9) junior bear
10) Jaywoo
11) Alzak
12) shaunwistow
13 bmhill
14) Phil H
15) sistervisions
16) stezz
17) wanner69
18) shaunwistow
19) Pampos
20) bmhill
21) AaronGTI
22)Tips
23kevoque
24
25
26
27
28
29
30)Phil H


----------



## bmhill (Sep 1, 2012)

i seem to be on twice now lol
also what will happen when his inbox is full?
maybe a mod needs to lock the thread for now?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Shaun is on your list twice Aaron


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

i'm down twice for some reason, someone replace No18


----------



## mattay (Apr 2, 2012)

i was 12th on list then 23rd now not there ??????


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4) IanG
5)steve from wath
6)Dodd87
7)sm81
8) caledonia
9) junior bear
10) Jaywoo
11) Alzak
12) shaunwistow
13 bmhill
14) Phil H
15) sistervisions
16) stezz
17) wanner69
18) Kevoque
19) Pampos
20) bmhill
21) AaronGTI
22) JBirchy
23) mattay
24) spiros
25) Miglior
26) Tips
27
28
29
30


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

mattay said:


> i was 12th on list then 23rd now not there ??????


Everyone should be there now!


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4) IanG
5)steve from wath
6)Dodd87
7)sm81
8) caledonia
9) junior bear
10) Jaywoo
11) Alzak
12) shaunwistow
13 bmhill
14) Phil H
15) sistervisions
16) stezz
17) wanner69
18) shaunwistow
19) Pampos
20) bmhill
21) AaronGTI
22)Tips
23kevoque
24
25
26
27
28
29)onnyuk
30)Phil H



Andy


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Quick recover Aaron :thumb:


----------



## mattay (Apr 2, 2012)

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4) IanG
5)steve from wath
6)Dodd87
7)sm81
8) caledonia
9) junior bear
10) Jaywoo
11) Alzak
12) shaunwistow
13 bmhill
14) Phil H
15) sistervisions
16) stezz
17) wanner69
18) mattay
19) Pampos
20) bmhill
21) AaronGTI
22)Tips
23kevoque
24
25
26
27
28
29
30)Phil H


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4) IanG
5)steve from wath
6)Dodd87
7)sm81
8) caledonia
9) junior bear
10) Jaywoo
11) Alzak
12) shaunwistow
13 bmhill
14) Phil H
15) sistervisions
16) stezz
17) wanner69
18) Kevoque
19) Pampos
20) bmhill
21) AaronGTI
22) JBirchy
23) mattay
24) spiros
25) Miglior
26) Tips
27) kiashuma
28
29
30


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

I was 10 on first page and then i cant see my name


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4) IanG
5)steve from wath
6)Dodd87
7)sm81
8) caledonia
9) junior bear
10) Jaywoo
11) Alzak
12) shaunwistow
13 bmhill
14) Phil H
15) sistervisions
16) stezz
17) wanner69
18) Kevoque
19) Pampos
20) bmhill
21) AaronGTI
22) JBirchy
23) mattay
24) spiros
25) Miglior
26) Tips
27) onnyuk
28) kiashuma
29
30


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4) IanG
5)steve from wath
6)Dodd87
7)sm81
8) caledonia
9) junior bear
10) Jaywoo
11) Alzak
12) shaunwistow
13 bmhill
14) Phil H
15) sistervisions
16) stezz
17) wanner69
18) Kevoque
19) Pampos
20) bmhill
21) AaronGTI
22) JBirchy
23) mattay
24) spiros
25) Miglior
26) Tips
27) onnyuk
28) kiashuma
29) kotsos
30


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

onnyuk said:


> 1) Jason123
> 2) Chino
> 3) bigmc
> 4) IanG
> ...


 where am i ???


----------



## mattay (Apr 2, 2012)

i recon it will be sorted on thread order??


----------



## AstraDave (Jun 29, 2010)

If there's a space left count me in


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

1) Jason123
2) Chino
3) bigmc
4) IanG
5)steve from wath
6)Dodd87
7)sm81
8) caledonia
9) junior bear
10) Jaywoo
11) Alzak
12) shaunwistow
13 bmhill
14) Phil H
15) sistervisions
16) stezz
17) wanner69
18) Kevoque
19) Pampos
20) bmhill
21) AaronGTI
22) JBirchy
23) mattay
24) spiros
25) Miglior
26) Tips
27) onnyuk
28) kiashuma
29) kotsos
30) astradave

all done!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

There are two lists in play, you are on the list that Aaron is maintaining :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

30 names complete!!

STOP COPYING N PASTING NOW


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> 30 names complete!!
> 
> STOP COPYING N PASTING NOW


Thanks for getting hold of the lists Aaron, before they spiralled into chaos :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Lucky I'm no that busy this morning in work :lol:


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Replies were comin in that quick, the time it took me to click quote on the last entry, add my name and press submit, another half dozen replies were in, I wouldn't worry, I'd think the OP will sort it on order of volunteers in the thread so it's all done fairly.


Andy


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I've sorted the list mate...

All names that wanted in were added, I've double checked and everyone who posted asking to be added to the list was added by me.


----------



## AstraDave (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks Aaron! was on my phone and couldn't add the list


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

So have all 30 of these people signed up to waxybox then ??


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I've PM'd the OP with the 30 names so just start PM'ing him your email now.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Well done Aaron - top work my son!


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Pugboi said:


> So have all 30 of these people signed up to waxybox then ??


I hope not, as far as I thought it was a sample test and review and next month another 30 people will get the opportunity to do the same...

Andy


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

onnyuk said:


> I hope not, as far as I thought it was a sample test and review and next month another 30 people will get the opportunity to do the same...
> 
> Andy


Yes I agree it better not mean us signed up to waxybox at all.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Place me on the list as well please, seems a good base to test products.

Never have heard of Waxybox.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Place me on the list as well please, seems a good base to test products.
> 
> Never have heard of Waxybox.


Sorry Trip, you were too late all 30 places are spoken for.

Better luck next time.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That's alright mate, no worries :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I hope it DOES mean we are signed up lol


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Dam to late


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow, 23 mins for 30 names! :doublesho


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Well done Aaron :thumb: 

That didn't take long to fill did it?! I miss out on everything like this :lol:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

So do I normally mate but just so happens I had a quiet spell at work so went for it


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

In the future it's easier for *one* person like Aaron kindly did to maintain and edit *one* list only.

Then have peeps posting they are interested in joining the list.

Similar to how I did it with the highly successful and award winning blue snow foam list


----------

